# is something wrong with my graphics card



## raviramgopal (Jan 15, 2008)

hi
i have a nvidia geforce 6600 PCI-E.whenever i play sum game (like pro evolution soccer 2008,pro evolution soccer6,fifa 07)it runs smoothly in the begening but after sometime my system completely hangs and restarts.this didnt happen earlier when i played PES 6 or fifa 07.i have even tried reinstalling my nvidia driver and OS.but the problem still persists.Can anyone tell me what is wrong.thanks


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you observe this problem on the latest driver? If so, I suggest you move back to the old driver. This seemed to have worked out for few guys.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2008)

Use the latest "Stable" Driver available for ur card or use the old driver that came with ur card
This should solve thee problem

there is also one more way - FORMAT and RE-INSTALL Windows XP
though I dont recommend it


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 15, 2008)

i have tried both the latest driver and the driver which i got with my card


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^   is ur pc oced???if yes then reduce oc and try.
possibles causes for ur prob r:
1>PSU has become weak.
2>System unstable due to oc
3>Procy overheating
4>Driver incompatibility


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 15, 2008)

no i havent overclocked.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 15, 2008)

Get nvtemp logger for logging GPU temps, st eneble logging. Then after restarting, u can open the logfile for temps of GPU at restart time.
And also use Speedfan, or Asus PC probe for getting CPU, MCP, HD temps and post to see if nyone has gone unstable due to temps.
U can get nvtemplogger from
www.guru3d.com


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

hi,
i still havent been able to fix the problem.i even tried nvtemp as dom1nator suggested  but that thing doesnt work(a window just appears).i have noticed that the game runs smoothly for a little longer time if i reduce the resolution in the game settings.bnut it still hangs and restarts so does this problem have to do anything with my SMPS or is something wrong with my graphics card.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^   install Rivatuner and record the temps u get while gaming.if temps r within limit then it cud either be a case of procy overheating or a psu prob


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^,so u'r saying to check the temp before it hangs and restarts??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^  play the game and let Rivatuner monitor and record temps in the backgrnd.
see the temp log and get to know whther ur pc is restarting cuz of gpu overheating.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^,where do i c the temp.i downloaded rivatunerv 2.06 but it doesnt show any temp readings.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

run Rivatuner.
under Traget Adapter click on Customize -> Hardware Monitoring.
after hardware monitoring page opens click on Setup and chose where u wanna save the log file under the option Log File Settings.

after that close setup and on the hardware monitoring page click on the red button to enable temp monitoring.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

clean off the dust on CPu nd GPU fans which causes temps to build up.
And u anyhow have to log the temps to point out if the defect is with card.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

my driver(169.21) is not supported by rivatuner v2.06.it shows the temp as 0.which version is supported by rivatuner or is there a way to fix this.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

169.21 is surelly supported by riva tuner. Try ntune from nvidia site. 
orelse the GPU temps sensing is gone kaput, so the GPU is not slowing down even when it reaches threshold, i think.

Which brand is ur card?


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^,rivatuner gave a warning message saying it has not been tested with my driver.i have even tried ntune.even that shows 0.i have a sparkle nvidia geforce 6600.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

anyway rivatuner 2.06 is working flawlessly for my 7600GT with 169.21, nd also ntune shows temps correctly.
I think the sensor is gone.
Can u regulate the fan speed via riva tuner or ntune? Set it @ 100% nd see it there is a big whirling noise from card. If yes, then start the game nd see if it again overheats.
Do one thing, play for sometime, then poweroff[plug out] suddenly nd touch the upper sideof the card's PCB where the GPU is located beneath. Do remember to earth urself by touching ur foot to floor inorder to avaoid static current cause problem in ckts.
If its too hot, then surelly the card is getting unstable.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^where do i go to change fan speed?????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 17, 2008)

you should also consider checking your RAM as well as your PSU.

check ram using memtest and PSU by replacing.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 17, 2008)

i am also having someother problem.sometimes my windows gives  that start windows normally ,safemode etc screen.the comp continuosly restarts no matter what i select and comes back to the same screen but if i swith off the system and try ,it boots properly.i am not sure if this is related to the graphics card issue.this thing happens even if my os is reinstalled and even if there is nothing on the comp

i am also having someother problem.sometimes my windows gives that start windows normally ,safemode etc screen.the comp continuosly restarts no matter what i select and comes back to the same screen but if i swith off the system and try ,it boots properly.i am not sure if this is related to the graphics card issue.this thing happens even if my os is reinstalled and even if there is nothing on the comp


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 17, 2008)

i am telling you again check your ram. this sounds to me like bad ram

download from *www.memtest86.com/
burn to CD (use re-writable if u dont want to waste a cd)

then boot ur pc using the CD and run the tests for atleast 3 cycles.
if it does not report any error then ur Ram is 100% OK and 99% CPU and MOBO too.

Download prime95 from *files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103
Run some torture tests for atleast 30mins and if there are errors then something is wrong with your cpu/mobo.

IF everything checks out then replace ur gfx card and see if the problem stays.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

i think ur card is overheating. . . so y not check the card first ? try ur frends card and / or see how it runs with onboard.

ofcorse it makes no difference. . . .


----------



## shri (Jan 17, 2008)

@raviramgopal
I own a 6600 too. I too face the same problem. The PC hangs in the middle of games, movie playback and sometimes even when a simple mp3 playback. Even the 'start windows normally' problem was there. But it has reduced somewhat nowadays. 
I'd exchanged my RAM with that of my friends. Even then the problem exists. So  RAM is not the culprit here. It must be either the gfx card or the motherboard. Mine is an ASUS-A8NE. Which is yours?

And BTW there is no temperature related problems. Its (the motherboard temp) typically within 40-45C.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 17, 2008)

i had the same problem... my 6600 showed gerky in between games.. 

the problem was due to a cable disrupting the fans.  now it is fine.

so check the fans and for dust.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 17, 2008)

@shri
yup, A8N E mobo temps never rise above 45c even under ocing. It might surelly be GPU or the power is not enuf, it the PSU might be culprit.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 17, 2008)

@shri-i have an intel d945gcnl.
----------------------------------
i wanted to check if it is my Gpu that is at fault but when i tried installing the onboard graphics driver-i got a message saying my system doesnt meet the minimum requirements!!!!!.the following is my config 
intel d945gcnl,p4 3.0ghz,1 gb ram,80gbHDD

i also used the memtest on the linux livecd.i found no errors for 7 passes.so is it defenitely my graphics card???.i shall check the cables and remove dust and try.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

psu or gpu.. .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 17, 2008)

Try another PSu friends. But PSU probs shows up when system is at load, nd u said it happens sometimes there's not much load.
So more chance for GPU probs.


hi, just now i noticed, it was my 2000th post.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

hey , will underclocking the gpu help ? wat do u guys think ?


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 17, 2008)

hi
how can i check whether my gpu is at fault when i cant install my onboard graphics.it says my system doesnt meet the min system requirements!!!


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

download ati tool and stress test ur gpu and igp . it works for nvidia cards aswell


----------



## shri (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine is a zebronics 400W PSU. I've heard that the plugs can cause problems when they are loose.
How much does a new 400W PSU cost? I can exchange it too i suppose...?


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 18, 2008)

i want to install my onboard graphics.but it says my system cannot meet the requirements.whats wrong with it???what do i do??

i want to install my onboard graphics.but it says my system doesnt meet the min requirements.whats wrong with it???what do i do??


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

look . the onboard gfx aint enough for that game . .use the software called "ATI tool " to stress test ur gfx card. and see if it happens while using onboard as well. .


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^^no,i dont want the onboard graphics for playing but just to make sure that its my graphics card that is at fault.so why does it give that error if i try installing it???


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

installing wat ? ..

dont tell me u r unable to install the onboard gfx drivers ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 18, 2008)

u can only install onboard gfx drivers if u unplug ur gfx card, nd connect monitor to onboard VGA.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 18, 2008)

@sagargv
dude i dont kno how to run ati tool but i selected 'find max core' and the comp hung after around 3-4 mins of scanning and also the next time i selected scan for artifacts and the comp hung after around 10 seconds!!!!!.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 18, 2008)

so its defenitely the gpu thats causing the problem. 
Does it have ny warranty left? orelse i think its faulty, nd u ve no choice but to get a nw one.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 18, 2008)

yup,the gpu is the problem.i had no probs this time when i ran the game with onboard.thanks a lot guys


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

glad to be of help.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 19, 2008)

after i installed my onboard graphics,the sound is kind of distorted and slow.i have a creative soundblaster soundcard.how do i fix this.
i would also like to kno which gpu to buy(around 4000rs) and if my pci-e slot has a problem.thanks


----------



## spikygv (Jan 19, 2008)

extend budget to 5k and get a 8600GT . i'd advice to avoid XFX for this particular card only. . wichever u buy make sure its got gddr3 watever the size of the memory.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 21, 2008)

hi,
i found out the cost of two 8600gt cards (both 256 mb)-the first manufacturer is big byte corp(rs 4500+tax) and the second is the XFX (rs 5100+tax),which card should i go for .if not both,which manufacturer should i go for???


----------



## spikygv (Jan 21, 2008)

is the card from BIG having gddr3 memory ? if yes , take it. .i have had a bad experience from xfx 8600 , so for 8600 i recommend u to avoid xfx .. so i wud suggest BIG. besdies , wats ur budget ?


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 21, 2008)

my budget is 5k-5.5k.thats it


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^^-i just found out both the cards are DDR2.how much does a GDDR3 card cost anyway . and is sparkle a good manufacturer???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 21, 2008)

Point of View 8600GT has GDDR3 and 256 costs 4.9k. Its a gud one.


----------



## raviramgopal (Jan 22, 2008)

i think gddr3 cards are beyond my budget.and is ddr3 the same as gddr3.the zebronics one is rs4200(256 mb,ddr2),is it a decent one or should i go for sparkle or BIG.i am confused.does the manufacturer really make a difference??
PS-i live in bangalore,it would be great if NE1 can suggest a few good shops.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 22, 2008)

@raviramgopal-Though many suggested to go for XFX in the beginning, people are suggesting not to go for that. I say the same thing. I'm getting my 8600GT RMA'd. If you can get an MSI 8600GT, it's good. Try out Golcha computers on SP road. Only he seems to be stocking different companies and different models of graphics card. AFAIK, 8600GT 256MB has a DDR3 RAM, no matter which company you go for.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ i think 8600's come in 3 versions.. 
1. 256 mb gddr3
2. 512mb ddr2
3. 512mb gddr3

i would recommend picking up sparkle / BIG. .dont go4 the zebronics card.
i think sparkle uses zalman cooler which makes it pretty cool . .but between the two , i dont know which is better. i have heard that BIG is also fine.

those cards employing ddr2 use cheap mainboard ddr2 memory as the graphics memory in the cards they manufacture . .not much performance compared to gddr3.
undoubtedly gddr3 is leaps and bounds better .

256 mb gddr3 >> 512mb ddr2

please take a gddr3 based card even if it has lower memory size.


----------

